# what do yall put out



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

what do yall put out for nutrients for deer? i put out corn and peanutt butter buck jel. they seem to like that alot around here. i also put out salt block in the summer time since they need salt


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Deer cane or the stuff they call liquid cocane.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Corn is alright to keep them in the area, but remember this: If you feed corn, you won't grow horn. Corn does not contain the nutrients needed to grow big anlters, or antlers period.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i dont hunt for rack just meat :sniper: \

chuck do theey like that cocain stuff


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

In that case, feed on!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't use anything, sitting by the edge of a cropped corn field works great for me.

My friend uses apple flavored chew while hunting. We all laughed at him when he said he was hoping the deer would like it but I guess one guy saw a deer smelling and then taking a lick of some that he spit down from his stand.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing. Nor will I ever bait. One exception is when I guide for Twist of Fate, other than that, I personally consider it conditioning wildlife which in my book is unfair and boring.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

> My friend uses apple flavored chew while hunting


No bull, when i chewed the Apple I had a doe and two fawns lick up some spit right underneath my stand one night. Never did see a buck from that stand though. Guess they didn't like me chewing.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

What if you chewed apple every time you went to the stand? Would that be conditioning deer?

Lot of people I know will take a spray bottle of apple juice with them to the stand.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That cocaine mineral is great. They are still licking the dirt of stuff I put out three years ago.

To let everyone know this is not bait. It is like putting out a salt or mineral block.

This stuff I put out in the spring so deer can get some nutrients (sp?). You can also buy stuff that will help with antler grow, size, etc.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I put out some cane two weeks ago. This will be my first experience with it. I have to check the camera on Saturday. Hopefully, I'll see how well it works.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

do any of yall use that c-mere deer i heard it aint good


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> That cocaine mineral is great. They are still licking the dirt of stuff I put out three years ago.
> 
> To let everyone know this is not bait. It is like putting out a salt or mineral block.


You are still conditioning deer to come to a certain spot. The spot you just happen to have your stand near. Please don't patronize me.

It's legal and if you choose to do it that is fine but don't try and tell me it isn't baiting. I just didn't fall off the turnip truck!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Jiffy.......one thing you don't know is I don't have my stand any of my mineral sites. So don't jump on someone with out knowing the whole story.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sure you don't.......and I'm the president of Mars. Did you know that pigs can fly?

Regardless, to each his own. Just because I don't like it doesn't mean you can't do it. Bait on ye conditioners of wildlife. Now all you guys need is a high fence. :roll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Jiffy.....I don't. So pigs must fly.

I hunt trails to and from these area's. Like you stated I am conditioning them to go to a site/area. But I never hunt the area. So it is a gamble because there are many trails in and out.

Have you ever watched a deer enter a feeding area....very caution looking around. If they bust you in the stand you are sunk. They will look at that spot everytime they enter that area. So i hunt the transition area's. Where deer move to and from.

It is like hunting between a corn field and bedding area. Or what ever.

Like I stated. Know the whole story before you jump to conclusions.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sure thing, I don't believe you but you don't have to prove anything to me. Good luck this year. I have a doe tag/tags so I'm going to have to get creative with the "kill methods" again. I guess thats what I get for putting in for Mule deer buck in 4B. Oh well, one of these years. :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, I am probably going to get some grief about this one, but here I go. I have put out screenings and or corn n oats before. But then again, I also have food plots set up too. I guess if you think less of me as a hunter because I put them out then so be it. But then again, what is the difference if I hunt the trails coming to and from where my food plots are? It's not as if I am sitting directly above the food piles. In most cases I am about 100-200 yards away from where I put my food plots and food piles. I guess it doesn't make much sense to me to jump on a guy if he puts them out? I usually put mine out in small quantities so I can set my trail cameras up and see if anything is in the area. I don't see a problem with this? I mean I realize to some it may seem as "conditioning" deer to come to a certain area. But where I bow hunt is 90+ miles away from where I live/work. I guess with $3.00/gallon gas, I don't really feel like driving 180+ miles round trip to scout for deer. Especially when my pickup only gets 12-14 mpg. Now don't get me wrong when I get a chance to go home on the weekends I will scout my butt off trying to find a good spot to hang a stand. If you want to call it an "unfair" advantage then so be it. But to me it's a practical way to see what's in an area. I am sure that someone is going to say its un-sportsman like to do this, but I guess whatever. I don't set my tree stands 10 yards from the bait piles, believe me if you want to or not. From what I can gather, if you were to set your stand that close you are asking for problems, mainly because when it gets dark out, that's where deer are going to be and you have to try to scare them away before you can get out of your stand. Like I stated earlier, that's why I set stands on game trails about 100-200 yards away from food plots/food piles. And to say the least I am not putting out tons of food, merely a couple of 5 gallon pales. So be ****** at me if you want and call me an idiot or whatever, but I could really care less. I just thought I would put my two cents out there.

Do you guys get mad at people that stand hunt next to corn/alfalfa/bean fields as well then. Because if you don't your showing a double standard. Because deer will visit that field almost on a regular basis as a source for food. I would imagine that a good crop would yield a lot of deer in a week's time. So to people that say you shouldn't hunt anywhere near food plots/bait piles. I hope you are hunting in woods by no food crops what-so-ever. I would imagine to some that would be an "un-fair" advantage as well. I guess there is two sides to everything, and maybe I am just not grasping the big deal about it? Certain fields in the right locations can pull a lot of deer to them, just as food plots or "bait piles" as you call them do? So I guess to each his own, just my personal thoughts about this.

Shawn Anderson
Aka honkerexpress


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

:beer: honker

i know i am goana hear something on this but i dont really care

in the summer i put out corn and salt and a trail cam whatching my 
(so called bait) then come sason i put some buck jel in the dirt where the corn was then i put my stand in shotgun range of the buck jel then come sason i have at it


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Are those corn/alfalfa/bean fields put there for the sole purpose of attracting deer to better improve your hunting success? Or is the byproduct of those corn/alfalfa/bean fields in fact a deer attractant. See the difference. You can not compare farmer's fields to baiting because the intent of those fields ultimately is not for hunting purposes.

Again, if you guys want to bait, knock yourself out. I find it an unfair advantage. Like I've said before, I have hunted with people over bait piles for "Twist of Fate." It is absolutely CRAZY how many more deer come into bait. Especially if its been constantly baited all summer. I find no thrill in conditioning animals through the basic need of sustenance. To me this is not hunting, it's shooting. Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with shooting. However I save the shooting for the prairie dogs and leave the hunting for deer.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

spank said:


> :beer: honker
> 
> i know i am goana hear something on this but i dont really care
> 
> ...


Boy that sounds like a HELL of a challenge! :eyeroll:

Can you hunt deer with dogs in LA? If so that would be ideal...... :lol:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Come on Jiffy..........He's only 11.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm with Jiffy. I only hunt with traditional gear as well though, b/c hunting with a rifle or compound bows gives as much of an unfair advantage as deer cocaine. You're a traditional only too aren't you Jiffy? :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

No actually I use a spear.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

:lol:

A wooden spear I hope. :sniper:


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

yeath you can hunt deer with dogs here but i think it is crap


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 21, 2007)

i have a clear fifteen yard shot to my corn feeder.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't mess with that deer Cane, I just use actual cocaine. It gets them all wired and thus making it more of a challenge!


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Most the times when the fall comes around the deer aren't coming to the mineral licks. Does use it while lactating and also when the fawns come around. It also helps the bucks during horn growth. Once days get shorter and the grass turns brown with the fall approaching deer skip the mineral licks and start looking for other things to eat, they don't need the minerals licks anymore, they are just looking to gain extra weight for the upcoming winter and the rut approaching. If you don't believe any of that about mineral licks, look it up.


----------



## littleflick (Apr 20, 2007)

The way I see it, I go in the outdoors for the enjoyment of hunting, which is putting my skills to the test. This means understanding whatever it is I am hunting to the fullest to be able to harvest it in its natural state. The way I see it, if I go out and don't shoot something be it ducks or deer, I obviously have more to learn, which is why I love this sport.

I don't hunt for the kill, I kill for the hunt.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

So basically littleflick you're saying if you use bait or mineral you aren't hunting right?


----------



## littleflick (Apr 20, 2007)

I believe it is a very personal choice and I know there are a ton of ways to look at something like this which might include scent and food plots as baiting , so no I don't think that It would be hunting wrong, because it is really in the eye of the person and their personal views. I also know people who have certain situations where a bait pile would only make sense, so I can easily see it both ways. The right way would be abiding by the regulations, can't go wrong there.

I don't hunt for the kill, I kill for the hunt.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

> I also know people who have certain situations where a bait pile would only make sense, so I can easily see it both ways


Could you give an explanation of a situation like that? Just curious is all.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

see i plant some weed aroud the area of my bait pile get them all hungry and let them chill there while i sit right ontop of my bait feeder then when there 5 ft from me i blast them with my blow gun


----------



## littleflick (Apr 20, 2007)

well, I know a guy who is in a wheelchair, and loves to deer hunt with crossbow and gun and since he is unable to scout all of the land and yet wants to remain independent a bait pile might suit him best.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah maybe. I am part of a program here in assisting disabled hunters and I take a few people with me when I can. I guess all that I took would have been upset if I assisted them to a bait pile. They're usually better at spotting that crossing spot or chute than I am anyways and they find a dang good place each time. I guess the couple disabled fellows I hunt with would be pretty upset with me if I did that. But then again they see a lot I don't and are better hunters than I, I guess it makes a person realize what we're taking for granted. So, I understand what you're saying about the need for a pile there, but respectfully disagree. :beer:


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

well i use bait because i am in school and cant scout every day and cant drive so i have to hunt behind my house were thers few deer and i need bait


----------

